
Going Anti-Postal (2012) - Tomte
http://thehumanist.com/magazine/march-april-2012/up-front/going-anti-postal
======
teslabox
Ellen Brown's article, "What We Could Do with a Postal Savings Bank:
Infrastructure that Doesn’t Cost Taxpayers a Dime" [1], advocates for allowing
the post office to expand its banking services.

I send postal money orders some times - these can be cashed at any post
office.

[1] [https://ellenbrown.com/2013/09/23/what-we-could-do-with-a-
po...](https://ellenbrown.com/2013/09/23/what-we-could-do-with-a-postal-
savings-bank-infrastructure-that-doesnt-cost-taxpayers-a-dime/)

